# Found my unicorn



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

I got into Audis when I got my 2006 Audi A3, bought new and I still love it to this day.

However, it was time for something bigger, and I came across this unicorn - a 2011 A6 avant 3.0t in midnight blue with 22,680 miles. Not my first choice in color combo but I can live with it. Came with Thule racks. Negotiated a deal I couldn't refuse. If you ever need a Dodge, Jeep, Ram or Fiat, Ontario Dodge (in California, not Canada) is great. 

Looking forward to lurking this rather inactive sub forum.


----------



## dufferdude (Jun 21, 2011)

*welcome*

there is a good following on Audizine in the Avant sub forum. AW is pretty good for problem solving.
Nice pick up, considering there were only 365 2011 avants imported. Not sure on the numbers of your Midnight blue. 
Any plans for mods?
I just did a stage 2 pulley tune at AMD and the difference is night and day. Probably close to 380 hp. going on the dyno next week. also put on a RSB that will help with the cornering.


Post up a pic too, or its just a Camry.....


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Here she is ... 



















Funny how the different forums have ebbs and flows. I used to frequent Audiworld a lot when I first got my A3. Then I was on Audizine for a little while and eventually wound up on Fourtitude the past few years.

Looks like I'll be getting active in Audizine again!


----------



## dufferdude (Jun 21, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## beep-beep (Sep 27, 2002)

nice looking. I drive 2006 A6 avant and jist got 2009 A3 quattro for my wife to drive around the city. I think these two cars are the best.


----------



## lml999 (Jul 3, 2002)

Sweet avant!


----------



## cal3thousand (Apr 4, 2016)

*Amazing*

That's one unicorn I'd love to have. Good pick!!

I miss my avant, but I enjoy the 3.0T in my 2009. If I could find the rare combo you have at a decent price, I would do it too. 3.0T + Avant = everything I need. 

Congrats on having one of about 1800...


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

cal3thousand said:


> That's one unicorn I'd love to have. Good pick!!
> 
> I miss my avant, but I enjoy the 3.0T in my 2009. If I could find the rare combo you have at a decent price, I would do it too. 3.0T + Avant = everything I need.
> 
> Congrats on having one of about 1800...


There is an Avant by me for sale with the 3.0T. It has 127K and they want 12 grand.


----------



## 03b6avant (May 9, 2010)

I have one too! 












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

03b6avant said:


> I have one too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! love those rims with the white

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------

